# Mill Creek Dam



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone fishing here? If so how is it? Haven't been there for a good 17 years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this a damn on the mill creek? Or a damn on the big o near the mill that I've never heard of?


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

On mill creek down from the army engineers

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you shore fish it or take a boat up to it from the Ohio river? Just curious, since it seems kind of taboo to fish the Mill Creek around here. I do it, but I'm not proud


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

Shore fish don't own a boat. It's in forest park.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont see where the mill creek flows thru forest park. It flows down the east side of 75. Does anyone catch anything in there besides 3 eyed catfish?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Gotcha, I assumed you meant a damn near the mouth of the creek for some reason. There are a whole lot of damns on the Mill Creek. I have fished it in the Lockland/Wyoming area and down near Northside. Caught some huge carp, and little green and longear sunfish. What species do you target? I doubt there are any native smallies left in that creek but I know there are some largemouth up that way that came out of Winton Woods.

imalt, the West Fork of the Mill Creek goes up to Forest Park. It is damned up to make the Winton Woods lake.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Just don't even think about eating anything from the Mill Creek, and try not to touch the water. It's one of the most polluted streams in the whole country. Cincinnati's toilet. Raw sewage, chemical industrial pollution, landfill seepage, you name it. It's better than it used to be, but that's not saying much!


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

Fishing in general. I know its polluted fished it when i was a kid. Have a piece of mill in my backyard just no fish. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a gross stream that's for sure, but I usually always get my bait from there for catfishing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Along the west fork in wyoming, there are signs posted warning that during heavy rains, sewage lines overflow in to the creek. Upstream though, above Winton Woods where I think the OP was talking about in Forest Park, it should be much cleaner.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

So I guess to match the hatch in the wyoming area a brown zara spook would be the best lure.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I malt that's a crappy bait and you know it...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This creek run warm with runoff during the winter? The mouth at the Ohio might be a hot spot during the cold season!


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

A hidden secret is that the sewer lines overflow EVERY time it rains! But that's not even as bad as the chemical pollution, which is serious. The upper reaches of the west fork are safer than the main branch, which really should be avoided. I know that people who monitor the main branch wouldn't think of touching the water without rubber gloves.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

imalt said:


> So I guess to match the hatch in the wyoming area a brown zara spook would be the best lure.


I laughed my butt off reading that!
!#


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Liquidsmoke are you talking about the Winton Woods lake dam itself?


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

The one by the army engineers

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know where that is. Is there a large lake behind the dam?


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

Trying to remember been a long time 17 years at least.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

zuelkek said:


> A hidden secret is that the sewer lines overflow EVERY time it rains! But that's not even as bad as the chemical pollution, which is serious. The upper reaches of the west fork are safer than the main branch, which really should be avoided. I know that people who monitor the main branch wouldn't think of touching the water without rubber gloves.


Hee, hee. We used to swim in the "Milk Crick" when we were teenagers. Very near the end. A few miles up from the treatment plant...

There was some kind of dumping pit under the Hopple Street viaduct we used to float rafts on. It was always some kinda funny color...


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

LoL we did the same thing. Except for it was in the springdale ross park part. Think I need to shower just remembering.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I was a whistle-blower in 2010 to a local company dumping in Mill Creek. Everytime I hear about Mill Creek it reminds me of that incident and I get a good chuckle. The creek is pretty nasty from what I've seen, I think its reputation is well earned.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with the rep. Think i just need to try river fishing. Just trying to find better places to fish that aren't over fished. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously though, if you ever want to see more giant carp than you ever have in your life, go to the Mill Creek. Any section really, but there is a lowhead dam in Northside along the bike path where they cluster up like flies on poop. Here's a pic i snapped last time I was walking there:


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

No doubt there are a lot of carp In There. That creek is good for two things only , bow fishing and cast netting for bait. 

I'll stick to the rivers and lakes for actual fishing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha bow fishing wouldn't even be fair. It would be like shooting fish in a barrel...


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

"Flies on poop" is an apt description! Pretty funny. Carp are so pollution tolerant they can thrive in the Mill Creek, but it makes me gag thinking about it. The creek's reputation is solid.


----------



## Hieron (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey All - Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I figured it was better than starting a new one. Has the quality of the Mill Creek changed substantially recently? I grew up and my parents still live less than a mile from it right by the Hamilton County Fairgrounds, and I always thought it looked nice for fishing but never tried because of all the horror stories of the toxic water I've been hearing since I was a little kid. So imagine my surprise when I noticed in the 2013 Ohio fishing advisory booklet that the section of the Mill Creek from 275 to the river has only one advisory - for hybrid stripers!? Anyway that got me thinking that it might be worth taking my oldest and my younger brothers down there to try our luck, but my son has no interest in catch-and-release so coming across this thread has me thinking twice again. If anyone has any thoughts on what the advisory's smokin or if it actually is fishable now, I'd love to hear about it! Thanks, take it easy.


----------



## khill06 (Apr 5, 2008)

The dam in Forest Park is full of fish, but it is still illegal to fish there. It is the start of the creek from Winton Woods lake. The creek also comes from the Sharon Woods lake they come together in Arlington Heights. The Mill Creek also has fishing regulations mentioned in the Ohio fishing regulations guide.


----------

